# fürdőruhádat



## don't know hungarian

What is this word??


----------



## NagyKiss

It's fürdőruha(dat) and it means - your bathing suit.


----------



## Zsanna

To be complete:
fürdőruha = bathing suit
fürdőruhád = your bathing suit
fürdőruhádat = your bathing suit in Accusative (i.e. the word is the object in the sentence/expression), the a before the t is a linking vowel


----------

